# Extreme makeover 😳



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So Lola's hair was getting really long and the time had come for a summer cut. In fairness I did ask the groomer to cut her short as she is going to my mum's for 2 weeks whilst we go on holiday soon and I wanted her to be low maintenance! I was still a bit shocked when I collected my poodle though, I mean my cockapoo!!

Before...








After.....















After I put some water on her to tame the '80s frizz....








I think my husband is going to kill me!! Whoops!

N x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Ah Nadine - Lola looks lovely but that is so funny as yesterday Darcie had the same cut and now looks like a poodle! I will try and post before & after pictures tonight to show you! I was the same wanted her to have a 'summer cut' and asked for her to be fairly short but it is still a shock when you see them - Darcie looks like a completely different dog very much poodle now which my boyfriend isnt too keen on although I think she looks a cutie and like a little lamb! The fur around Darcie's nose is shorter than Lola's so looks even more like a poodle

Atleast they will feel much better for it & much less maintenance too - in 2 weeks she will have already grown lots although she still looks lovely x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I think she looks really good

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I think she looks great and it will be a lot easier to maintain and it really does grow back quickly


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think Lola looks great. She doesn't look like a poodle at all I don't find. When I got Molly done it took me a while to get used to it but now I love it! It's so much easier to brush her now and she doesn't get as much stuff stuck in her fur I call her my little lamb


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah she looks good - and lovely big eyes, & if we're lucky enough to see any more summer weather she will feel much cooler, and if we have wet weather - bonus as she'll be a whole lot easier to dry!! - I've got ralph booked for his first cut next Wednesday and I'm dreading it as I love the big hairy shaggy look he has right now but he needs a cut, definitely underneath for hygiene - I think I may just go for a "trim" on top and try and keep more of his shaggy look. I'm not looking forward to his ears been plucked either - but at least it's not me doing it so he can't hold it against me!
Put he is now coming up to 8 months and his puppy fur must be almost over?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice cut Lola, very practical for your stay at nanny's  .. ahhh she is so pretty xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

They do look like completely different dogs when groomed but they still look gorgeous, I fund Dudley looks quite different to me when I just trim around his eyes!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you for all your words of encouragement 😉

She looks and feels soooooo different and I even had to adjust her collar to fit her skinny neck! I'll get used to it and probably end up keeping her shorter than she was but for now it is so strange!! 

I think she feels a little self conscious too!!

Husband due home very soon, giggling already at what his reaction is going to be like!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh course you will have to let us all know! I think it would probably be hard to find a poo over 3 yrs with a longer coat, I guess once you realise how much easier it is to maintain you will keep them shorter. I keep putting it off but I know I am going to have to give Dudley a short (ish) cut before our hols, I wouldn't be able to keep up with his grooming and with 2 weeks of sea and sand I think I would be looking at a complete shave after, if I left his coat like it is now.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It will grow back and she's still your gorgeous Lola. Be very specific with instructions for groomers. Always specify exactly how short...i.e.no shorter than 2 inches for examples,...otherwise it's always open for interpretation.


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

She looks lovely.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, I definitely should have been more precise but actually I think she will be more comfortable in the heat so it is probably a good thing!!

My husband couldn't stop laughing when he saw her and asked which farm I had stolen a lamb from! He also thinks she looks like a little poodle and somehow a lot younger than before. 

DB1 - good luck if you take Dudley shorter. It will be so much easier for the beach but you will get such a shock!

I wonder if her friends at the park will recognise her?! (We walked her by the groomer yesterday)

N xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad your hubby has a sense of humour. It's always quite a shock when you go from the shaggy look to short. But lovely and velvety.

I'm hanging onto Millie's shaggy-ish coat and she's 2 1/2yrs now, but it does require keeping on top of. But I will need to cut her short when I go on a long holiday in October, so may start taking it down gradually over the next few months.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awww.... 'Little' Lola indeed...she's tiny 

She looks gorgeous as usual and I like how she's left her ears longer. 

I'm sure your mum will be very appreciative when she's racing around in the mud when you're away 

....Seeing all the recent threads It appears that 'Short is the New Long'...!!! Molly was groomed and is Too long ...we'll need to keep up with the latest trend although I'm not sure she has the figure to carry off a short cut!!!! 

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Mairi. 'Short is the new long' - love it!!! She looks so tiny. Molly could definitely carry off any look, short, long or half and half, she is such a cutie! 

There is a river beside my mum's which Lola loves to jump in and my mum was a bit concerned about Lola getting so wet every day and taking ages to dry off / matts etc. Anyway, she certainly won't have a problem now!! Chris is concerned that she might be too cold!! 

In a nuts countdown to holiday now combined with 101 things on at school, dentists, vet booster jabs etc. When we get back from holiday I was thinking I could head up your way one day with the girls for a catch up / dog walk. Molly has to promise not to laugh at baldy lola though!! 

Hope you are well xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Thanks Mairi. 'Short is the new long' - love it!!! She looks so tiny. Molly could definitely carry off any look, short, long or half and half, she is such a cutie!
> 
> There is a river beside my mum's which Lola loves to jump in and my mum was a bit concerned about Lola getting so wet every day and taking ages to dry off / matts etc. Anyway, she certainly won't have a problem now!! Chris is concerned that she might be too cold!!
> 
> ...



Oh yes Nadine, that sounds great . 

Will be lovely to meet up with you and your girls ... I'm sure Lola will be less than baldy by then....she's not even baldy just now!!!! 

Anyway ...have a fab holiday when it comes and don't be coming back too bronzed and showing me up!!! 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> So glad your hubby has a sense of humour. It's always quite a shock when you go from the shaggy look to short. But lovely and velvety.
> 
> I'm hanging onto Millie's shaggy-ish coat and she's 2 1/2yrs now, but it does require keeping on top of. But I will need to cut her short when I go on a long holiday in October, so may start taking it down gradually over the next few months.


Julie, that is interesting that you are managing to keep Millies coat longish, I was wondering whether to start a new thread asking if there are any poo's over 2 with a longish coat, does she still matt quite a bit? Dudley's coat is so woolly underneath and really matts, I don't think I will be able to keep it this long for much longer, would like to give him a cut before our hols then let it grow a bit again but I bet once its shorter i'll end up keeping it that way.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Julie, that is interesting that you are managing to keep Millies coat longish, I was wondering whether to start a new thread asking if there are any poo's over 2 with a longish coat, does she still matt quite a bit? Dudley's coat is so woolly underneath and really matts, I don't think I will be able to keep it this long for much longer, would like to give him a cut before our hols then let it grow a bit again but I bet once its shorter i'll end up keeping it that way.


Dawn Jake still gets small Matts in the under coat even when he is short cause his coat is so thick. I still have to comb him every night if I use any thing longer than the for comb do I say keep him long if you want. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

